# Question for California EEs



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 17, 2011)

I posted this as part of another thread, but wanted to post it separately to get more opinions.

So, I recently passed the PE exam and went from bliss to huge disappointment. I was counting on a significant raise because I've felt that I've been underpaid for the whole time I have been with this company. It has by the way, been my only company since I graduated from school 4 years ago. Since, I have no one to ask candidly about this, I thought I would ask this here since you guys have been a lot of help in answering questions as I've prepared for the exam.

I have 4 years experience. Living in the Bay Area and making $72,500 after my measly $2,500 raise for passing the PE exam. So, simple question. Am I underpaid or is this about right for someone like me?


----------



## jbachoua (Jan 17, 2011)

You should be making 80.



Machiavelli999 said:


> I posted this as part of another thread, but wanted to post it separately to get more opinions.
> So, I recently passed the PE exam and went from bliss to huge disappointment. I was counting on a significant raise because I've felt that I've been underpaid for the whole time I have been with this company. It has by the way, been my only company since I graduated from school 4 years ago. Since, I have no one to ask candidly about this, I thought I would ask this here since you guys have been a lot of help in answering questions as I've prepared for the exam.
> 
> I have 4 years experience. Living in the Bay Area and making $72,500 after my measly $2,500 raise for passing the PE exam. So, simple question. Am I underpaid or is this about right for someone like me?


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Salary is dependent on too many factors other than the basics such as: skill, location, experience, industry.

Do you like where you work? Do they respect you? Do you get good projects to work on? Do you get along with management and coworkers? Do you work 40, 50, 60, 70 or 80 hours per week? How are your benefits: holidays, vacation, sick, insurance, retirement, etc?

These additional factors may indicate that you are under or over paid. Simply stating your salary, location, degree and years of experience are only the beginning of the discussion.

I could simply look at a salary survey and state: Your salary should average $83,529.67, but that's almost meaningless.


----------



## eeg (Jan 18, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> Salary is dependent on too many factors other than the basics such as: skill, location, experience, industry.
> Do you like where you work? Do they respect you? Do you get good projects to work on? Do you get along with management and coworkers? Do you work 40, 50, 60, 70 or 80 hours per week? How are your benefits: holidays, vacation, sick, insurance, retirement, etc?
> 
> These additional factors may indicate that you are under or over paid. Simply stating your salary, location, degree and years of experience are only the beginning of the discussion.
> ...



Do you work at an A/E firm or for a manufacturer?


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 18, 2011)

I work at an A/E firm? Does that make a difference?

Thanks guys for the responses. I definitely like the job. Like the projects I work on. Like the people. Just don't want to feel like I'm being taken advantage of.


----------



## willsee (Jan 18, 2011)

Machiavelli999 said:


> I work at an A/E firm? Does that make a difference?
> Thanks guys for the responses. I definitely like the job. Like the projects I work on. Like the people. Just don't want to feel like I'm being taken advantage of.


A/E firms probably pay less than Tech or Industrial companies...at least in my experience.


----------



## eeg (Jan 19, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Machiavelli999 said:
> 
> 
> > I work at an A/E firm? Does that make a difference?
> ...



A/E firms do typically pay less salary than Tech or Industrial companies....Hopefully you have an excellent bonus program based on how much profit you make on your projects.


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 20, 2011)

eeg said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Machiavelli999 said:
> ...


You can always change jobs. Some A/E firms actually try and talk you out of a PE because they might feel its unneccessary and don't want/need to pay you extra for it (unless you are required to stamp drawings of course). What are your skills and experience? HV, LV, SKM, relay coordination, construction.,..


----------



## willsee (Jan 20, 2011)

Why would an A/E firm talk you out of getting your PE? They bill you out at a higher rate so even though they are paying you more they are bringing more in.

If an A/E firm I worked for discouraged me from getting my PE, I wouldn't want to work there.


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 22, 2011)

ASimEE said:


> eeg said:
> 
> 
> > w0cyru01 said:
> ...



My company didn't discourage me from getting the PE. But basically told me that times are tough and mostly salaries are frozen throughout the company and the fact that I even got this raise, I should be appreciative for it.

I do mostly design in the 480/277 &amp; 208/120 range. I do some LV (connection between patch panels and to jacks). I have experience with SKM but haven't done it recently. Did relay coordination once.

Anyway, just in case anyone was interested, I talked to my company and they told me that essentialy this is the best they could do. So, gonna see what's available out there on the market in the Bay Area for an electrical power PE.


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 24, 2011)

eeg said:


> Peele1 said:
> 
> 
> > Salary is dependent on too many factors other than the basics such as: skill, location, experience, industry.
> ...


Whats is an A/E firm?


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 24, 2011)

An A/E firm is an architectural/engineering firm. Or a consultant.


----------

